# Almost no ligs, no milk bag, NOW she's having a discharg



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Gypsy is due Feb 12. 
Right now her ligs are almost gone, and she's having an amber discharge :shrug: what do you think? :help:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost no ligs, no milk bag, and dilating . . .*

Can I ask what you mean by dialating? What is she doing exactly?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost no ligs, no milk bag, and dilating . . .*

yah i have never been able to detect when a doe is dilating prior to going in to check to see if a kid is stuck.

When is she due?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost no ligs, no milk bag, and dilating . . .*

Is she a first freshner??

Are you trying to milk her??

Are you going in to check dialation??


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Almost no ligs, no milk bag, and dilating . . .*

I have never consulted any pro about dilating so I have never gone in but my grandma raised goats for years and she knew by the way the the lips of the vulva sort of looked kind of what time frame the goat was going to birth . . . 
And so the lips are really loose and swollen and pink. 
:shrug: I don't know if this makes sense to you guys but, usually when a doe's vulva looks like that she's only a few more days from birthing.

And she is a first freshener. I tried to see if she had any milk, but she's dry.

I usually don't take in the vulva lip thing until after the ligs start to turn mushy . . .which they are right now, and she's almost 2 weeks from her due date.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Almost no ligs, no milk bag, and dilating . . .*

Talitha, in all respect to your grandma, that does not mean that they are dialating - I had a doe a year ago that I SWORE was in labor. She was so swollen and "open" and when she layed down it poked out and opened more. She had no real bag or nothing.

She delived 15 days after the pictures and video were taken.

So calm, beathe, relax, you still have some days left before her due date.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I think I have along way to go before I know half as much as all of you do! 
But now's she's having an amber discharge. . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Almost no ligs, no milk bag, and dilating . . .*

If there is no udder than she's probably not going to kid anytime soon. Are you feeling in the correct area for ligs? If you haven't done it before then it's real easy to mistake what you're feeling. It took me a bit to get a hang of the ligament feeling thing. I have a doe that has a pink, swollen vulva and she's due March 4, it looks like she's ready to pop, but I know she's got a way to go. I'm sure your doe is just fine so don't worry to much.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yep- what they said.
And sometimes they can have that amber discharge for two weeks or more.
You know its time when the discharge is white(ish) in color.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I told Goathappy I wasn't freaking out . . .at all. . . :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I told Goathappy I wasn't freaking out . . .at all. . . :ROFL: :ROFL:


 :ROFL: 
everyone is right ....Don't worry ........ it is OK... :hug: :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is just loosing her plug. Lossening of the ligs is normal too. Is it 2 weeks till day 150 or day 145?


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Agree with all the above. Would also add that it is not unheard of (especially in a FF) for a doe to not come into milk until actual kidding. Doesn't happen a lot, but does happen.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I am no good at checking ligaments so I usually go by their bag and the results are pretty reliable, but I had one kid in Dec that had no bag at all. I was kinda freaked out when she kidded and had no milk/colostrom or anything because it was a first for me. I had a tube of colostrom on hand and split it between the 2 kids and by the next morning she had some colostron of her own. She still doesn't have the quantity of milk the other does that kidded have, but I have pulled one kid off her so she is just raising one fortunately.

I have 2 due in early Feb. one a FF and one experienced and they both have good sized bags so just to be on the safe side, I would pick up a tube of colostrum at the feed store to be prepared.

I have one that will have discharge, sometimes hanging for 3 -4 weeks before she kids, so I wouldn't worry about that.

Good luck, Denise


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

rgbdab said:


> so just to be on the safe side, I would pick up a tube of colostrum at the feed store to be prepared.
> Denise


Our feed store/TSC/Orscheln only carries colostrum in the form of powered in bags. Where do you find colostrum in tubes and what does it look like? Can you order it online?

I am lucky in that my doe is already forming a very nice bag so she should have colostrum to spare depending on how many kids she has. I will freeze some of this for future use should I or anyone else need it.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Hoeggers has the colostrum in a tube... http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=4229&cat=0&page=1


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't worry about discharge too much till its long and goopy where it seems to hang several inches from the vulva. If she hasn't completely lost ligaments and has no udder yet then I wouldn't worry too much till she's ready. But if she is due Feb 12th she should have some udder down there.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had three does not even get a bag before there kids hit the ground and they started to suck. Then POOF there it was.

Good luck. You will be fine and now you have to go crazy waiting like all the others.


----------

